
Now That We Can, What If We Don't Wipe Out the Disease-Spreading Mosquito? - mhb
https://ideas.4brad.com/now-we-can-what-if-we-dont-wipe-out-diseasespreading-mosquito
======
geophile
Is there a risk that the gene drive mechanism could be transferred to other
species?

~~~
mhb
TFA: _While the spread of the gene drive to other species is extremely
unlikely, people can 't rule it out entirely._

